# Keeping minnows and sticklebacks



## Snake_Charmer

I am wanting to keep minnows (Phoxinus phoxinus) and poss sticklebacks (prob 10 spined Pungitius pungitius) in a couple of tanks.

One tank is approx 50cm accross (hexagonal) and over 1m deep (yeah, tall tank 250L or approx 55 Gallons)

The other is much smaller (about 50 x 30 x 30cm - so 45L or just under 10 gallons) and was thinking of using it for smaller minnows or fry before moving to bigger tank.

Neither have any pumps or filters yet (so need advice on what to buy or use).

Feel free to talk to me like a child as fish are not really my thing (keep snakes). I have had goldfish and the standard frogspawn etc... but that is it.

I know how to maintain and use daphnae cultures if that helps (used to feed them to goldfish as a treat) will minnows eat these?

What else do I need to feed them? Will wild caught minnows eat fish food?

How many minnows can I keep in these tanks (please use adult numbers as I don't want them getting overcrowded in a year or 2). Anything else I should put in there?

so yeah... all info gratefully received, start at the beginning and work your way up.


----------



## Graylord

Minnows need good circulation and do better in cold water ,they seem to suffer if it gets above 70 f i think thats abour 20c in yer new fangled temps :lol2:
I personally wouldn`t consider keeping them in anything less than 100 litres -unless you are confident in your own abilities-due to them liking cleaner water.

Ten spined Sticklebacks haven`t a clue i`m afraid i believe they like it a bit brackish but i`ve never come across one in real life.

Just noticed your tank size ,i wouldn`t chose the hex as the circulation you would need would leave them living in something akin to a wall of death.


----------



## andy007

Hi
In the pond department at work we have Golden minnows. They do, as said above, need a good water movement and don't do well in warmer water. Ours are feeding very well on flake foods.
As for Sticklebacks, we have these in when available. We have found that they need live food to remain healthy. Bloodworm, Dendrobaena worms and Daphnia all work well.


----------



## Snake_Charmer

brilliant info guys, thanks.

Do I need an aerating pump or just a standard filter to produce a current/water movement?

local pet shop has lots of frozen foods like bloodworm but in reality I would prob get these in dried.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I would go for both.


----------



## berry1

Unfortunately it needs to be live food for the stickle backs mate as frozen and dried is good but to keep them healthy like already said live is needed.

You need a good power filter and a good airpump would be nice for water movement you could add an external as well but i would just keep the internal power filter as a good one makes alot of curent.

If your good with your water like i am you should be fine in a 10g with some smaller species of minnow.

: victory:


----------



## andy007

Snake_Charmer said:


> brilliant info guys, thanks.
> 
> Do I need an aerating pump or just a standard filter to produce a current/water movement?
> 
> local pet shop has lots of frozen foods like bloodworm but in reality I would prob get these in dried.


You'll need live foods for the sticklebacks: victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom

andy007 said:


> You'll need live foods for the sticklebacks: victory:


emphasis on the NEED . they are wild animals.. maybe a few generations down if you get them breeding, will eat frozen things or flake, but not the first gen in the tank. i think dried bloodworm is silly, bloodworm is mainly water, it'll be nothing.


----------



## Snake_Charmer

berry1 said:


> Unfortunately it needs to be live food for the stickle backs mate as frozen and dried is good but to keep them healthy like already said live is needed.





andy007 said:


> You'll need live foods for the sticklebacks: victory:





spinnin_tom said:


> emphasis on the NEED .


Fair enough... it's a no on the sticklebacks... pity, used to watch them in the canals in Birmingham as a child...

shaln't bother with dried bloodworms either then... suppose they are a bit like dried mealworms for other pets... all the tough stuff, none of the goodness

As to the pump thing, sounds like I could do with both...

a friend suggested air-pebbles (?) is that the right name? any good?

He also said his pump (he keeps marine cold-water) has an attachment for a wee tube so the pump acts as an aerator as well... are these any good? just thinking of saving space in the tank.


----------

